# Orange Juice



## 14989 (Aug 3, 2006)

If I have minor GERD, can I drink a cup of Orange Juice in the morning? In about 12 hours, will it already have been digested?I only get heartburn at night -- the only time I have gotten heartburn was when I ate/drank something an hour or so before I went to sleep.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Are you taking any GERD medication on a daily basis? Maybe then you could try it. But I'm on Nexium and still can't drink orange juice, cranberry juice, lemonade, tomato or other acidic juices.


Liberate said:


> If I have minor GERD, can I drink a cup of Orange Juice in the morning? In about 12 hours, will it already have been digested?I only get heartburn at night -- the only time I have gotten heartburn was when I ate/drank something an hour or so before I went to sleep.


----------

